# Cryptocoryne spec. “Flamingo”



## deftones2015

Anyone heard or currently keep this? I haven't found it on any American (english) sites, only European sites, mainly German. Here's a link, http://www.aquaristik.de/shop1/images/d945a.jpg it looks way different than anything I've seen.


----------



## freshyleif

Never heard of or saw that before. Looks awsome.


----------



## macclellan

That's awesome.


----------



## Oscar17

Have not seen it here in Holland either.. hmm nice color! I'm gona look for it next time I go to the LFS.


----------



## deftones2015

It does look nice, but I am wondering if it is really something different or just a common crypt given certain ferts and/or lighting to achieve the color. :noidea:


----------



## KatjaT

It can be even more pink if kept in good conditions. Look at here http://www.aqua-web.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=167337&p=6911014&hilit=flamingo#p6911014
She says that it's quite slow growing variety


----------



## deftones2015

The link wont work for me


----------



## deftones2015

From what I gathered from the poor translation I could get from googles translator it does grow slow. They don't seem to know much about how the pink is attained though. It says, or according to the poor translation, that the pink stays with it until the leaves start to wilt? Some people also argue that it may be some sort of disease of the chlorophyll or some other aspect. It would be interesting to get the opinion of someone like Keei or Jan on this particular crypt. 

This is what I found about it on a few sites
"This brand new Cryptocoryne, is a Cultivar, created from a mutation in the wild of the C.cordata species, and bred to grow to this rare Flamingo pink colour. Because it is produced in a Tissue Culture laboratory, it is supplied in a plastic culture dish, but can be readily rooted by the Hobbyist, and will grow and spread out, over a matter of 2-3 months. ''


----------



## all_crypt_out

could that be "florida sunset"? just a thought


----------



## Tex Gal

It sure is beautiful. There are so many gorgeous plants out there. I wonder how many we'll never be able to get state side. I'm sure glad for all the collectors that search them out and bring them in for us! That's why it's so important to share!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Justindew

Has anyone heard anything else about this plant? I have been searching all day for someone who would legally import this plant to me. No matter the cost. I have still found nothing. Anyone have this stateside?


----------



## DogFish2.0

Justin - Are you planning on cornering the "Flamingo" market? :eyebrows:


----------



## Justindew

Hah, I have actually spoken with someone about aquiring 10 of these but to bring them in legally it is going to cost upwards of $400! Suprisingly I might actually pull the trigger. If I can figure out if this plant continues to grow true to color. Have you seen this plant DogFish? It is truely amazing!


----------



## ddavila06

hope you get it. tissue culture it and spread them in the stated = ) good looking stuff man!


----------



## 954baby

I'd be willing to throw down on the cost! PM me if you are ever serious and want someone to half or whatever.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

I'll throw in, too. If we can get a total of five people, it's $80 per person, and everyone get two. It's doable! But, I do want to see if that is an accurate representation.

Still...it is a nice growth pattern, especially for submersed!


----------



## Justindew

I would definitely be down with splitting the cost however I thing it is against forum rules to do any group buys like that which is what it would be. Hopefully a moderator can chime in here. I don't want to break any rules here.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Hmmmm.....OK....I don't want anyone to get yelled at by a Mod. I did notice a couple of group buys in the past...most recently of a large group trying to purchase of TPN ferts. Just wondering what the difference is between our situation and theirs.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Here is APC's guidelines for a Group Buy, originally posted by Aaron T back when he was a moderator circa 2005:

16. Group Buy Policy :
The group buy is a tool of hobbyists dating back many years as a way for the community to take advantage of lower costs associated with volume purchase. But how to differentiate the group buy from reselling? 

Here are APC's guidelines: 

In a true group buy, all original purchase information is public. The organizer will publicly inform all takers what the cost is for a given volume and must also identify the source. A link/contact information to the source must be provided for original price confirmation.

The intent of a group buy is not to make a profit, but to share the benefit of volume discount with the community. By making all original purchase information transparent, it is obvious how much is spent and whether profit is being made. Reasonable shipping costs are understandable when distributing the goods to participants, but the idea is to pass on a product without making a profit.

If it is not possible to share this information, then reselling is assumed. In a reselling effort, the upfront cost and source of the product are private. There may or may not be a profit, nobody knows. Any post suspected to be reselling will be treated as such; reselling on APC is for sponsors only. Keep in mind that APC will maintain its neutrality in all sales transactions. Buyer beware, negotiate disputes politely and effectively


So it would appear to me that as long as we decide to go in on a group from a source you need to name for the known cost, it should be legit as long as none of us turns around and sells the crypt immediately. If we need more people to chip in, then this should be posted in the For Sale or Trade Forum.


----------



## Justindew

I am going to finalize the details with this guy and then I will post a thread in the swap section.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Well, include me already as going in on this deal please, when you post this to the Sales Forum. I'm fine doing a group buy per forum rules, as long as one of those puppies are already spoken for me. So, if you want 10 people or 5 people, I'm in and will PayPal you tomorrow morning.

Thank you Justin. PS...please tell your wife to contact me by email regarding my niece's Christmas gifts....I don't usually check FB that often!


----------



## Speaker73

Depending on the details, cost, parameters and info I'm game on trying to acquire some of these. Count me in on a potential group buy. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flwrbed

i would like to be considered for a purchase.
please keep me informed


----------



## Justindew

Looks like we would be able to round up enough people to make this happen. I think the biggest thing now is finding the correct parameters for this plant. The seller I am speaking with says you should have no problems growing it with a fertile substrate. But I would love to hear others personal experience. I am trying to do some research online right now. I would just hate for a bunch of us to get this plant and then we all watch it melt away.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Am I too late for the group buy? 

Please fill me in on the info, I want to join in on this.


----------



## XJfella95

Interested as well if it keeps the costs down for others.


----------



## DogFish2.0

Justindew said:


> ... Have you seen this plant DogFish? It is truely amazing!


 Truly a great looking plant. I really have to wonder about that color and how that happened and if it will hold that color in all light & tank parameters??

I'm sure this will be the next "MUST HAVE!!!" plant. I have no interest for myself as I prefer natural vs. Lab hybrid, I don't even like natural hybrids....LOL


----------



## Justindew

To all interested I have the group buy posted in the swap section make sure you are serious if you decide you want to be in. Looks like it is going to be $40 plus shipping a person.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/81968-wtb-c-flamingo-2.html


----------



## Justindew

DogFish2.0 said:


> Truly a great looking plant. I really have to wonder about that color and how that happened and if it will hold that color in all light & tank parameters??
> 
> I'm sure this will be the next "MUST HAVE!!!" plant. I have no interest for myself as I prefer natural vs. Lab hybrid, I don't even like natural hybrids....LOL


From the research I can find it looks to be a stable hybrid and it seems to grow true to color. However I am still actively researching this plant. I have no problem with hybrids myself. So more for me less for you then!


----------



## DogFish2.0

Justindew said:


> ...I have no problem with hybrids myself. So more for me less for you then!


That's cool, just to support you in this effort, send me your C. Keei that way you'll have plenty of tank space for these new plants. [smilie=b:


----------



## Justindew

DogFish2.0 said:


> That's cool, just to support you in this effort, send me your C. Keei that way you'll have plenty of tank space for these new plants. [smilie=b:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hah, how about I send over my bullosa as well I wouldn't want to waste shipping costs on just a few plants.


----------



## DogFish2.0

Hey, I'mall about the helping hand if you want to toss in those nasty black Bullosa, I'll cover your shipping. That's what friends are all about.

BTW - Your Green Geckos...doing VERY well in my Toxic Ten, all have new leaves. I think it's 3wks on that build now.


----------



## sketch804

Just a thought but anyone who gets this plant should really try and contact *GG* because he is doing tissue culture on many different plants from what i see and he would be a perfect candidate to try and "spread the wealth"..If this is one of the first few times US will be reviving this plant we should all figure out a way to be able to* propagate* this beautiful plant so the masses can enjoy it as well! but as i say, just a thought..ha


----------



## Justindew

Who is GG?


----------



## sketch804

Justindew said:


> Who is GG?


His name is Ghazanfar Ghori , Also that is his handle on this or other sites.

heres the website: http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/

I havent seen him in a bit, but every year he has a thinning of his C. Nurii plants, IDK if he is on this site or plantedtank.net because i use both of these websites daily..


----------



## chad320

I am interested in the group buy as well. I already have this plant. it is in fact pink and stays pink in a variety of parameters. I knnow this because when I recieved the plant, it was in tissue culture gel. I was growing from about 15 different "nodes" so I split it up to see what it liked. It failed to adapt to and eco/MTS/flourite mix, it failed in AS Malaya, it failed in AS amazonia/eco/MTS. When I was finally down to my last piece, I put it in Eco/MTS/AS Amazonia and put it in my emergent setup. Its been there for a year and only keeps 1 to 2 leaves at a time that are small like parva. So, yes, I am in again. I feel like my biggest failure was taking an emergent tissue cultured plant and trying to do two things at the same time. Both submerging it AND trying to get it used to soil. I should have adapted it to soil first and then submerged it after it took hold. Maybe not, it STILL hasnt grown for me, it just holds on. Ill get a pic up of my teeny tiny little plantlet after I find this group buy thread


----------



## chad320

Dang, I missed the buy. If anyone does another, PM me here and TPT, im in  I looks like you guys are getting it in gel. Please take my advice and try to convert it to soil emergent first before submerging it. ADA AS I mixed equally with Eco complete, flourite and MTS worked best for me. Malaya is a fail, not worth trying. I would assume the new AS works as well. Here is what is left of mine after a year of trying several methods....


----------



## CraigThor

chad320 said:


> I am interested in the group buy as well. I already have this plant. it is in fact pink and stays pink in a variety of parameters. I knnow this because when I recieved the plant, it was in tissue culture gel. I was growing from about 15 different "nodes" so I split it up to see what it liked. It failed to adapt to and eco/MTS/flourite mix, it failed in AS Malaya, it failed in AS amazonia/eco/MTS. When I was finally down to my last piece, I put it in Eco/MTS/AS Amazonia and put it in my emergent setup. Its been there for a year and only keeps 1 to 2 leaves at a time that are small like parva. So, yes, I am in again. I feel like my biggest failure was taking an emergent tissue cultured plant and trying to do two things at the same time. Both submerging it AND trying to get it used to soil. I should have adapted it to soil first and then submerged it after it took hold. Maybe not, it STILL hasnt grown for me, it just holds on. Ill get a pic up of my teeny tiny little plantlet after I find this group buy thread


You can just send me your little plant adn I'll take good care of it...


----------



## Justindew

I am definitely going to try both methods Chad hopefully we can find the secret to this plant as it is so different from most crypts out there.


----------



## CraigThor

chad320 said:


> Dang, I missed the buy. If anyone does another, PM me here and TPT, im in  I looks like you guys are getting it in gel. Please take my advice and try to convert it to soil emergent first before submerging it. ADA AS I mixed equally with Eco complete, flourite and MTS worked best for me. Malaya is a fail, not worth trying. I would assume the new AS works as well. Here is what is left of mine after a year of trying several methods....


Holy tiny little guy... Wonder what 1100 watts of T5 and MH lighting will do for em. :shock:


----------



## chad320

I went with my instinct and used high power lighting. 2 T5HO Aquafloras and 2 150w 8800K MH. I just held on and never grew. When I took the high light off of it, it took on more of the green, but was still more pinkish than green. I recommend high light. I tried clay and it melted so I tried a chunk of peat and it maintained so I would assume from this that its a soft water/substrate plant. What I didnt try was growing it emergent in rockwool, then converting it to a substrate, and using only ferts. All of me submergent experiments were with high light and modified PPS-Pro dosing if that matters. Its in medium/low light now emergent.


----------



## CraigThor

chad320 said:


> I went with my instinct and used high power lighting. 2 T5HO Aquafloras and 2 150w 8800K MH. I just held on and never grew. When I took the high light off of it, it took on more of the green, but was still more pinkish than green. I recommend high light. I tried clay and it melted so I tried a chunk of peat and it maintained so I would assume from this that its a soft water/substrate plant. What I didnt try was growing it emergent in rockwool, then converting it to a substrate, and using only ferts. All of me submergent experiments were with high light and modified PPS-Pro dosing if that matters. Its in medium/low light now emergent.


Well i these arrive well I will toss them in my tank.

3- 250 wattt Ushio 10k Metal Halides
4- Giesemann Aquaflora 39 watters
4- Giesemann Midday 39 watters

RO water that is slighty reconstituted, NEW ADA Amazonia with custom Root Medic root caps, Full EI dosing with custom trace mix.

I'll either get them to grow or kill em off. Hoping for the first option though....  If I succeed I will send ya one.


----------



## chad320

I would do one in a ball jar so if the ones submergent melt, you have a second try. Im telling you straight, its hard to convert it from gel to substrate let alone to water. They are grown in culture gel emergent and I think it just takes too much out of the plant to try to do both at once. I had 15 shots at it and this is what I got left  The first month or two it did great but slowly fizzled from there. The plants you get will be WAY bigger than my teeny little piece so youll have at least two cracks at it.


----------



## manualfocus

Mine just came in today:


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Any updates on this wonderful plant? Mines started to grown white. It's really pretty.


----------



## singolz

let's see some pics! I'm very curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manualfocus

Both of mine melted but are slowly coming back. Nothing picture worthy.


----------



## singolz

manualfocus said:


> Both of mine melted but are slowly coming back. Nothing picture worthy.


sounds like a typical crypt. should take some pics regardless! I'd love to see it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chad320

Hey Chef, how are you growing yours? It shouldnt be coming in white. The ones of mine that did, died. Maybe we can give a few tips.


----------



## manualfocus

singolz said:


> sounds like a typical crypt. should take some pics regardless! I'd love to see it


I'll try to grab a photo tonight. There's hope that they'll come back, but it's not going to be anytime soon.

I don't think you guys are ready for this craziness:

















First picture is of the plant emerged. Second one is submerged. As you can clearly see, they're both growing out of control. :wink:


----------



## chad320

Anyone elses looking like its going to make it?


----------



## n00dl3

chad320 said:


> Anyone elses looking like its going to make it?


Mine is still alive and slowly recuperating. It will probably take a few more months to have any sufficient growth.


----------



## singolz

manualfocus said:


> I'll try to grab a photo tonight. There's hope that they'll come back, but it's not going to be anytime soon.
> 
> I don't think you guys are ready for this craziness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First picture is of the plant emerged. Second one is submerged. As you can clearly see, they're both growing out of control. :wink:


I'm pretty jealous. really would like to have a this plant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speaker73

singolz said:


> I'm pretty jealous. really would like to have a this plant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## n00dl3

Here is my Flamingo... showing some life.


----------



## wetworks

n00dl3 said:


> Here is my Flamingo... showing some life.


Nicely done, sir. I thought it would take a lot longer to get any growth from these. Congrats!


----------



## manualfocus

Checking in. Lost one Flamingo during a water change. Must've sucked it right now. A second one is still more or less the same as what's shown on the picture. No real progress.


----------



## Speaker73

Man. You guys need to get some of these to propagate so the rest of us can get one!


----------



## chad320

Anyone else having any sort of success with these? Mine is doing slightly better but still tiny. Ill try to get another pic up soon.


----------



## manualfocus

No success here. I think I'm out of the running.


----------



## Kubalik

Looks like one of mine may make it here are couple of pics :


----------



## WeedCali

Nice! Hope it makes it!


----------



## Kubalik

yeah me too here is a pic how it looked 6 weeks ago :








I know its a slow process but atleast its growing.


----------



## chad320

Ive got this one from a previous order going good emergent. Looks like a wendtii variant to me.


----------



## WeedCali

Thats gorgeous! Is this variety expensive?


----------



## Klaus07

Expensive, I think it is hard to put a price tag on this plant, as they were imported by a group of people at a very dear cost, only to have some people actually wind up with no plants at all. I would say the surviving plants, of which I know of only two from that importation, represent an expenditure of several hundred dollars. Importing legally through a group buy is not something for the meek.


----------



## Justindew

So after losing every last one of the flamingos I had I was finally able to nurse a small piece of rhizome back into a plant. I submerged about 1-2 weeks ago and I already have two new leaves emerging. The submerged grown leaves are very pinkish purple. Can't wait to see this plant once it has really taken off. My bristlenose pleco "bulldozer" couldn't let me snap a shot without getting in on the action.


----------



## blue thumb

If anyone can read German I found the grower on Ebay's German site. Looks like it sells for less the $12.00US

http://www.ebay.de/itm/In-Vitro-Fla..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item43aca04f70


----------



## Justindew

He doesn't ship to the US and the problem we had even when we did a group buy was most of them arrive in terrible shape. Plus that is in Euros.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yeah, I wouldnt mess with it unless it was a submersed specimen you were looking at getting. 

Justin, we're all counting on you, buddy!!  no pressure, though!

Anymore pics of the Flamingo?


----------



## blue thumb

Yeah that's what I gather from all the reading very fragile in the state they sell it. Makes me wonder why they sell it this way only. They must have a high mortality rate themselfs. I wonder if you just left it in the cultured container till the plant literally busted out from growth before trying to plant it in substrate.


----------



## Justindew

blue thumb said:


> Yeah that's what I gather from all the reading very fragile in the state they sell it. Makes me wonder why they sell it this way only. They must have a high mortality rate themselfs. I wonder if you just left it in the cultured container till the plant literally busted out from growth before trying to plant it in substrate.


Well when we did our group buy this is what I assumed I would do. However I did not realize how thin that culture gel is. Basically the plants get so beat up they end up arriving looking like a moss ball. I do wonder however why they don't farm this plant over there. As I would assume they would have far better luck then we do considering they have nice healthy plants to work with.

No pictures for now I have three new leaves total since going submerged though and the roots are really taking off. I can confirm that the new leaves are all a nice bright pink/purple though. I was a bit worried at first as my growth out of the water was very green with only a pink tinge to the outside of the leaves.


----------



## Kubalik

Justindew said:


> Well when we did our group buy this is what I assumed I would do. However I did not realize how thin that culture gel is. Basically the plants get so beat up they end up arriving looking like a moss ball. I do wonder however why they don't farm this plant over there. As I would assume they would have far better luck then we do considering they have nice healthy plants to work with.
> 
> No pictures for now I have three new leaves total since going submerged though and the roots are really taking off. I can confirm that the new leaves are all a nice bright pink/purple though. I was a bit worried at first as my growth out of the water was very green with only a pink tinge to the outside of the leaves.


Hey there!

The color of the leaves may be depending on either ph or hardness or plainly substrate used . My little flamingo grown emerged stayed very small , even tho it split into 3 little plantlets and stayed very pink .Thats in AS new without anything , I lately added osmocote right under its roots and now new leaves are more green.I transfered one plant in my low tech nano , but it constantly getting uprooted by snails ( mts) . I just locked it in place with 3 small rocks , hope it will stay there.


----------



## Justindew

Kubalik said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The color of the leaves may be depending on either ph or hardness or plainly substrate used . My little flamingo grown emerged stayed very small , even tho it split into 3 little plantlets and stayed very pink .Thats in AS new without anything , I lately added osmocote right under its roots and now new leaves are more green.I transfered one plant in my low tech nano , but it constantly getting uprooted by snails ( mts) . I just locked it in place with 3 small rocks , hope it will stay there.


I experience the same issues with my mts they seem to knock everything out of the substrate. I just typically every other day put a handful or so of aquasoil back over the roots that have been uprooted. The flamingo actually hasn't experienced any melting suprisingly. I am using a combination of mts/ei root tabs and oscomote root tabs under it to make sure it has everything it needs. I have three new leaves since going submersed all very pink. Still seems to be a moderately slow grower though nothing like parva or bullosa though.


----------



## Tyger

Greetings,

Wow! What heart-breaking and difficult situation. I agree with the group-import of plants from overseas as being high-risk ventures (not for the faint of heart). In retrospect, I wonder whether importation in the future should be done with emersed plants that you re-pot emersed and stablize for several months prior to putting them in the tank.

It is my hope that the surviving plants fair well and that, as painful as this experience might have been, we can get a good crop growing state-side, and after members who lost their plants get the first harvest we can start spreading it around.

Again, best wishes,

~Tyger (Michael)~


----------



## blue thumb

I don't think there is very much success growing it even with people in Germany or we see more pictures in Google Images. There seems to be only the one picture available anytime you search for info on them. So I wouldn't feel to bad about not being able to grow it up to a big mother plant.


----------



## Justindew

blue thumb said:


> I don't think there is very much success growing it even with people in Germany or we see more pictures in Google Images. There seems to be only the one picture available anytime you search for info on them. So I wouldn't feel to bad about not being able to grow it up to a big mother plant.


I really don't think it is going to be very difficult to grow to be honest with you. It hasn't experienced any melt it is producing nice bright pink leaves and it is growing a moderate pace. It is however strange that you don't see it popping up much over seas. However I have seen a few pictures from someone in Europe who had a beautiful mother plant with several daughter plants. It was a beautiful crypt it had very bullated leaves and they were intense pink.


----------



## Klaus07

It could be because hybrids dont get much play in Europe. Species are preferred. Hybrids and sports are desired by few.


----------



## asukawashere

Klaus07 said:


> It could be because hybrids dont get much play in Europe. Species are preferred. Hybrids and sports are desired by few.


Not sure I buy that explanation - most of the cool hybrid swordplants these days are coming out of Europe (especially Germany). If hybrids were so unpopular, they wouldn't be developing so many of them.


----------



## Justindew

I am sure just like here there are those who don't like the hybrids. But I would find it highly unlikely that considering it is available at most LFS there that there wouldn't be a fair amount of people using this plant.


----------



## Yo-han

I live in the Netherlands and like with everything, there are people who only like pure plants/fish, but there are indeed a lot of hybrids, especially with Echinodorus so I don't think species are preferred. 

I also like this species very much, so will probably try to order one. If there are people who would try it as well, I can order a few extra and sent out across the ocean But off course at your own risk, no DOA refund...


----------



## blue thumb

If I could get it I would try it. I don't have any bad opinion on hybrid plants. Its not like fish that can mate with another plant by itself planted next to it. If hybrids can add unique colors to my all green plants I will jump at the chance to get my hands on them.


----------



## Justindew

Yo-han said:


> I live in the Netherlands and like with everything, there are people who only like pure plants/fish, but there are indeed a lot of hybrids, especially with Echinodorus so I don't think species are preferred.
> 
> I also like this species very much, so will probably try to order one. If there are people who would try it as well, I can order a few extra and sent out across the ocean But off course at your own risk, no DOA refund...


Make sure if you do send any across the big blue that you figure out a way to secure the plants inside the culture gel pot. Possibly cotton stuffing or something inside the cup. When we ordered the plants we received all arrived in golf ball form because of the journey. It did a real number on the plants.


----------



## Yo-han

This is the website I'll order them: http://www.wasserflora.de/shop/artikeldetails.php?show_artikel=3761

Besides the cost for the plant and shipping, I don't need to make a lot of money out of it, just a little compensation for the effort. Will check shipping cost soon and post it here, so you'll see what the cost will be. PM your adress and number of crypts you would like (any other plant from the site can be added as well). I'll try to pack it the best I can.


----------



## blue thumb

Awsome!


----------



## Justindew

Make sure you stick to culture gel plants as most others are not sterile and will require a phyto cert.


----------



## Yo-han

A little update, calculated the shipping prices. The exact price will mainly depend on the weight of the package, so you pay for a >2kg package at first and if it turns out to be less I refund the difference.

Each Cryptocoryne sp. 'flamingo': 12 dollar
package < 2kg: 33 dollar
package > 2kg: 45 dollar

Deliverytime is between 4-8 days.

There is also a cheaper way for packages < 2kg (for 25 dollar) but this will take much longer so not really an option I guess (if you want this, just make clear in the PM)

The money can be transferred by bank or by paypal. Just send me a PM with the number of plants. I'll order them 9th of July. They'll be here that week, and I'll repack and send them the same day so most will be there by the end of the next week.

I also need to fill in a declaration form, specifiing the content. Anyone experience, what to put on the form, so the plants pass customs smoothly?


----------



## blue thumb

I have purchased lot of plants on ebay from sellers from Malaysia, Taiwan, Norway. They always declare the package as small Toy. Not saying you should do this. These sellers sell thousands of plants every month to the US been in business for many years. It be fine with me if you just didn't volunteer any info like live plants on the box. But its up to you not telling you what you should do.

Is there suppose to be two different kg packages. You have them both at 2kg. Is there a way to estimate how many plants in the box will weigh 2kg.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Again, this was an absolute DISASTER last time. The gel plants arrived in terrible shape, and it was a HUGE waste of money. It was a gamble, and I (and a lot of other people) lost....and it was a known risk. Frankly, I won't take another chance on a culture-based species until people have gotten successful underwater growth.

And, as this was discussed over on The Planted Tank, a phytosanitary certificate is REQUIRED, and this individual/group buy should NOT be arranged using this site. Tsk, tsk!


----------



## Justindew

Donald the plants I received did in fact contain a phytosanitary certificate I am proud to say I have my import license as well now. However I think it would be a better deal as you said for someone overseas to convert these to submersed growth the go ahead and ship them overseas. I mean I received so many plants and out of all of them several months later I literally have one remaining plant. My 4th leaf just popped up today by the way figured I would mention considering that is what this thread is all about.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yohan backed out of this over on TPT due to the certificate requirements. The successful introduction of this plant into the hobby here in the US will come from people like you, Justin, that will sell the daughter plants of cultured plants that transitioned to submersed growth.

Do as you will. This is not the place to be making such arrangements....this is an informative thread, not a For Sale thread. Simply discuss this using personal emails!

Now, show us pictures of how the crypt is doing!!


----------



## blue thumb

DonaldmBoyer said:


> And, as this was discussed over on The Planted Tank, a phytosanitary certificate is REQUIRED, and this individual/group buy should NOT be arranged using this site. Tsk, tsk!


Your joking right? Nobody arranging any group buy. This member just happens to live where he can buy them and is wiling to ship them to whoever wants to take the chance to grow it. Please don't discourage a members helping other members on here to get plants we could not get by ourselfs.

This wouldn't fall under a Group Buy anyways since were not getting a group buy price or is he even in contact with the grower personally. Were paying what it cost to everyone and a little more for his troubles to reship to us. He's buying like anyone else who can buy it from that site. So Group Buy no its not..


----------



## Justindew

blue thumb said:


> Your joking right? Nobody arranging any group buy. This member just happens to live where he can buy them and is wiling to ship them to whoever wants to take the chance to grow it. Please don't discourage a members helping other members on here to get plants we could not get by ourselfs.


I think your missing the point blue thumb Donald was just saying that this is not the proper place to organize a group buy and we shouldn't be trying to bypass any state/federal laws on shipping plants. Nor should we try to sneak things through customs by labeling them as "Small toy".

The right way to go about receiving these plants is having whoever the shipper is include a phytosanitary certificate. Which can be had for around $50-$75 depending on the location. As long as that is included and the plants are cultured/sterile plants then you are well within the laws governing the shipping of plants. However it makes it rather cost prohibitive considering the plants are liable to die upon receiving them. A good amount of us found that out the hard way the first go around. I did end up with a plant after several months of nursing a rhizome back to health but it cost me a lot of time, money, and frustration.


----------



## Yo-han

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Yohan backed out of this over on TPT due to the certificate requirements. The successful introduction of this plant into the hobby here in the US will come from people like you, Justin, that will sell the daughter plants of cultured plants that transitioned to submersed growth.
> 
> Do as you will. This is not the place to be making such arrangements....this is an informative thread, not a For Sale thread. Simply discuss this using personal emails!
> 
> Now, show us pictures of how the crypt is doing!!


I'm sorry you're so negative about me! I'm just trying to do a favor to you guys, barely make money out of it or anything, so I think you're being unfair! I backed out on TPT not because of the certificate requirements, but because pre-orders were not allowed over there. I checked the rules here, nothing about that, so this deal goes on.

About the certificate, off course it is possible to do it with a certificate, just add another 75 dollar.

But you are right this is not the right thread. I'll open a new thread and the discussion about this crypt can continue. Love to see pictures of this crypt and will post mine soon!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Per forum rules, YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO RE-SALE, PERIOD!!! Read it for yourselves! If he is getting paid to acquire the plant first and then sell it to you for anything above the cost of the original plant, it is a "re-sale," and that is prohibited here. Justin did not do this the first go around.

Johan, I do not think poorly of you, and I'm sure that you are trying to be honest and helpful. This just isn't the proper venue to arrange this. Exchange emails with BlueThumb and make your arrangements off this forum as it is against forum rules since you are getting paid to obtain the plant, even if it is "minimal."


----------



## blue thumb

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Per forum rules, YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO RE-SALE, PERIOD!!!


kinda splitting hairs arn't you. You buy plants for your tank and grow it. Then take clippings and sell it for profit. I guess the For Sale & Trade Forum is against there own forum rules.

OK no problem will post no more about this here with yo-han. I will only deal through PM since someone offering to ship from overseas offense you.


----------



## blue thumb

Justindew said:


> I think your missing the point blue thumb Donald was just saying that this is not the proper place to organize a group buy and we shouldn't be trying to bypass any state/federal laws on shipping plants. Nor should we try to sneak things through customs by labeling them as "Small toy".
> 
> The right way to go about receiving these plants is having whoever the shipper is include a phytosanitary certificate. Which can be had for around $50-$75 depending on the location. As long as that is included and the plants are cultured/sterile plants then you are well within the laws governing the shipping of plants. However it makes it rather cost prohibitive considering the plants are liable to die upon receiving them. A good amount of us found that out the hard way the first go around. I did end up with a plant after several months of nursing a rhizome back to health but it cost me a lot of time, money, and frustration.


OK appreciate your concern for us will let you all know how my cryps grow for me.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

blue thumb....I'm not splitting hairs....I'm trying to keep you from violating Forum rules:

16. Group Buy Policy :
The group buy is a tool of hobbyists dating back many years as a way for the community to take advantage of lower costs associated with volume purchase. But how to differentiate the group buy from reselling?

"Here are APC's guidelines:

In a true group buy, all original purchase information is public. The organizer will publicly inform all takers what the cost is for a given volume and must also identify the source. A link/contact information to the source must be provided for original price confirmation.

The intent of a group buy is not to make a profit, but to share the benefit of volume discount with the community. By making all original purchase information transparent, it is obvious how much is spent and whether profit is being made. Reasonable shipping costs are understandable when distributing the goods to participants, but the idea is to pass on a product without making a profit."

This taken RIGHT FROM the "Read Before Posting!! APC For Sale Forum Rules" thread in the For Sale or Trade forum.

If you wish to violate forum or international shipping rules, by all means do so! See what happens; it will be your problem, not mine.


----------



## blue thumb

DonaldmBoyer said:


> The intent of a group buy is not to make a profit, but to share the benefit of *volume discount* with the community. .


Again this is not a Group Buy. A Group Buy is the seller or person handling the sale is promised a discounted price if they can get X number of people together to qualify to buy in volume as a group. What would be the point to go into a group buy if the price is the same if you bought it yourself. The purpose of a group buy is to get a better price buying in quantity with a group of people.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Johan is "re-selling," which is not allowed on this forum, blue thumb. If he makes ANY money, regardless of how much, it is prohibited. This is because this forum cannot put itself into an accountable position should things go wrong with this purchase. This isn't to say that you would, per se, but what would be correct protocol should things go south between the original seller, Johan, and you?

The only way this could be allowed and visible on this forum would be if Johan made NO money on this whatsoever.

Again, there's to be no offense implied to either you or Johan.....it is what it is. Quoted from you a few posts above: "Were paying what it cost to everyone and a little more for his troubles to reship to us." Forum rules say: "....but the idea is to pass on a product without making a profit." Otherwise, it is considered a "re-sale," which is a privilege for APC sponsors only.


----------



## blue thumb

Lets just say we disagree. Johan is not a Vendor or acting like a Vendor nor is he a commercial grower or the cultivator. What he is just a regular person like you and me offering just a service a middle man to help acquire some plants. What he is selling is no different then you selling plants you purchased at some time. Except you sell regularly when you trim down your plants. Actually he's not selling anything. He's not reselling or selling. He is just offered to buy it for us. To handle it for us to reshipped it to the US. I see this all the time people overseas looking for a person here in the US to do the same thing. Plants or fish they can't get but need some help from someone to take there time to buy for them and ship it to them. We will be buying it from the website. He will buy it for me with my money not his. This is a one time offer as far as I know. Whether he ever does it again in the future is up to him. So the difference in your mind or what you Interpret Forum rules to be is. He needs to buy them keep them for awhile then later only later he can offer them for sale like everyone else who sells there plants on the site. Well if this was a clearcut violation of this sites rules what he is offering then I am sure a Moderator would step in and say so. Or close this thread.

I don't know I think this is great. I hope more people overseas are willing to help us. This can only open a good relationship. Who knows he may want something here he can't get. And I will be the one to help him get it. I have a business I ship all over the world my products. I recently shipped to his country the Netherlands. I ship to Germany all the time. But I appreciate your concern for me that all works out well. We'll see


----------



## Justindew

Make sure you read up on the laws of illegal importation and the consequences blue thumb not something you want to get caught doing but to each his own.


----------



## Yo-han

Want to share some (crappy telephone) pictures of my Flamingo. The first is the day it arrived, just a few seconds after planting. It looked all white and most leaves were folded:









A few weeks later it gets noticeable more 'flamingo'. Leaves are still opening:









I also put half of the cup/plant into a more shaded place in the aquarium, this one is less colorful, a little more brown looking.

I'll transfer this one soon I guess, because I'm not the only one with this experience:
http://crypts.keydoc.net/tag/flamingo/


----------



## rs79

That seems to have worked well. Outstanding!


----------



## keydoc

Nice plants, Yo-han. Looks healthy so I think this one could convert easily.


----------



## Tex Gal

So glad these worked out. Perhaps we can get them spread around the U.S. I so appreciate committed hobbyists.


----------



## chad320

Just for an update this Summer I put my last of 16 in tub garden in the basement and lost it. I have successfully failed it growing one of these from a gel culture. I think that I tried everything, and if you can get one to convert, you're a genius in my eyes! Please share how you got there.


----------



## Yo-han

I just put it in my aquarium, haha. Maybe something is missing in the water, do other crypts grow in the tank you put them? It needs a little more light than most crypts as you can read on: http://crypts.keydoc.net/tag/flamingo/


----------



## keydoc

Chad,
I think problem is not in converting "gel culture" to submersed form (as Johan wrote, we just put it in tank and that´s it). I guess problem is in shipping of gel culture to US or elsewhere. In Europe, we can get it in most LFS so the plant is in a good condition.

I think you should try already converted Flamingo(s).

And as for the light. More light is better (+ some root nutrients in substrate). It also does well under low light...but colours are...well, not so much like Flamingo should be 

And about emersed growing, yeah..that´s a bit tricky, but not impossible. Now I am trying semi-emersed form.


----------



## king kong

Interesting read. So many trials and tribulations.


----------



## catfishbi

I will try to get some and try them out to see how hard they are


----------



## JEilerts

Now I'm lusting for one of these Flamingo species crypts! So lovely!


----------



## Yo-han

I still have one crypt alive, but it has only 5 small (but really pink) leaves. All cuttings in the shade died and only the one in the middle of the tank (brightest light) survived. Any BBA picks this crypt first but since the BBA is gone it is growing again. Certainly not an easy crypto!


----------



## Zapins

I was wondering how these plants were doing.

What do you think causes it to be so much more difficult than other crypts to grow?


----------



## AaronT

I have one that's growing really great, but did not stay pink. You can see in the picture that the new leaves come in pink and the older ones have hints of pink. Only one of a dozen plants converted from TC and I have two that are just sitting there like YoHans'.


----------



## Yo-han

Zapins said:


> I was wondering how these plants were doing.
> 
> What do you think causes it to be so much more difficult than other crypts to grow?


I think the lack of (or better, the low density of) chlorophyll makes them needing more light and growing slower.

@AaronT: that one looks totally different indeed. Like it regained it's ability to create chlorophyll. It also looks more bullated.


----------



## saddletramp

I have special hostas that come up in the yard as a bright yellow. By mid-season they are chartreuse. At season' end, they are a medium green. Only one variety stays fairly yellowish through the season.

Has anyone tried to grow them under different lighting?

Also, there is a reason Dennerle does not offer them as plants. Not sure what it is, but probably that their is a high mortality in the gel to non-gel substrate acclimation. May, just maybe, it is because they lose that nice flamingo pink color.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## saddletramp

Sorry, last photo was to show pink color in bullosa under high light. Apologies


----------



## Yo-han

saddletramp said:


> Also, there is a reason Dennerle does not offer them as plants. Not sure what it is, but probably that their is a high mortality in the gel to non-gel substrate acclimation. May, just maybe, it is because they lose that nice flamingo pink color.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


I think this is mainly because they are very hard to grow and growing them in gel tissue it is easier to keep them alive for a week for stores. They do keep their pink color, in fact, when they arrive they are not that pink and they become even more pink after adding them to the water. (see my pictures above)


----------



## keydoc

I would say - once you convert it, it is not that hard to keep (give it some root nutrition, light and let it be).... Of course colour depends on the conditions in tank, but even in low tech tank it can be pretty pink. I kept it in tanks with and without CO2.

For the most people it dies during get to non-gel culture acclimation (as Saddletramp wrote).

Mortality during acclimation can be one reason, another reason for gel culture could be mass production/propagation.

Edit: here is one of my latest photos in low tech tank (low light + sunlight, no CO2, some root tabs):


----------



## saddletramp

The three plants that I recently got are small but growing rapidly emersed.
The leaf is a very different shape emersed than submersed, as in the photo above. Photos will be submitted to this thread in a few months when they are larger.m at this time, these plants look like normal cordatas in shape but the leaf color is sort of a brownish green with a hint of mahogany.
Growing these previously established 'Flamingos' has been simple, so far. 
It would seem that those who have gotten this variety converted should have seen their plants multiply.
Has anyone found this to be the case?
Bill


----------



## keydoc

saddletramp said:


> Growing these previously established 'Flamingos' has been simple, so far.
> It would seem that those who have gotten this variety converted should have seen their plants multiply.
> Has anyone found this to be the case?
> Bill


Yes, as I wrote above, once you convert it (or as in your case - have gotten already converted), it is not that hard to keep and multiply it. Even my friends who bought it from LFS had problems with converting to non-gel culture. But once you get a strong plant from it, you should not have problem with Flamingos anymore.

Good luck.


----------



## pianofish

After literally 2 months of dormancy, my Crypt flamingo, has put out two almost microscopic leaves! Hurray for patience! Its so tiny I probably can't take pictures of it yet. But Hopefully my shrimp will keep them clean


----------



## saddletramp

Congrats! Hopefully growth will continue.
Once several,people get plants growing and multiplying, it will be interesting to see how they develop as far as color and leaf shape are concerned. Several have posted photos. Is there anyone else put there??

How many thread followers have Flamingo right now?
Bill


----------



## nilocg

I have two currently living and started with 4-5 from the gel culture. The bigger of the two is only about the size of a dime so its nothing to look at but continues putting out new leaves.


----------



## Sjb1987

I have a couple small plants. .. mine are in between dime and nickel size...


----------



## filofilo

I've never had any problem with this plant other than being slow it suffers algae more than other plants. I had it for over a year now. It regularly grows little daughters plants few cm from the mother plants (which I remove),


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Here is mine, which I originally got from Lenny:









After lying almost dormant for two months, the growth rate became spectacular. The pink you see are new leaves all formed within four weeks.


----------



## saddletramp

Not sure, but it appears that most photos showing that "pink" color are of submersed plants. Is that correct?
The young plants I recently got are really growing out. However, being emersed, they do not look anything like this photo. I will post a picture in a month or two.
Bill


----------



## nilocg

saddletramp said:


> Not sure, but it appears that most photos showing that "pink" color are of submersed plants. Is that correct?
> The young plants I recently got are really growing out. However, being emersed, they do not look anything like this photo. I will post a picture in a month or two.
> Bill


I have a few growing emersed. Although they arent growing large one of them does have pink leaves. The other two are green.


----------



## denske

Currently have a little bba on my one leaf, anybody ever have to use excel treatment on a flamingo? I'm afraid to even look at this guy most of the time let alone spot treat it with excel! Lol
Any ideas? This guy has only 4 small leaves, so im trying my best not to lose any.


----------



## AaronT

denske said:


> Currently have a little bba on my one leaf, anybody ever have to use excel treatment on a flamingo? I'm afraid to even look at this guy most of the time let alone spot treat it with excel! Lol
> Any ideas? This guy has only 4 small leaves, so im trying my best not to lose any.


If you're really worried about it just let it grow and trim it off when it gets bigger.


----------



## saddletramp

Mine are growing emersed with no problems, like BBA.

I cannot speak for submersed plants, which I assume yours is. Once they get big enough, I will subject them to different conditions and see if they will color up

Has anyone exposed them to CO2, very high light or any conditions which has resulted in that nice pink color?
Bill


----------



## miremonster

Everywhere the plant is written with "spec."/"sp." as if its species identity is unknown. But isn't the 'Flamingo' a mutant of a C. wendtii?
If so, the correct name should be _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Flamingo'.


----------



## Yo-han

miremonster said:


> Everywhere the plant is written with "spec."/"sp." as if its species identity is unknown. But isn't the 'Flamingo' a mutant of a C. wendtii?
> If so, the correct name should be _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Flamingo'.


I believe it is a cordata mutation. At least this is stated by Dennerle.

Mine is grown in high light, high CO2. It looks like Donalds Flamingo. the same pink but I never had any green leaves. It is dormant now for two months, but from time to time it grows a few new leaves. It is the hardest plant I ever grew.


----------



## miremonster

Yo-han said:


> I believe it is a cordata mutation. At least this is stated by Dennerle.


OK... odd. I've got the info that it's a wendtii cultivar from Wilstermann-Hildebrand's site: http://www.heimbiotop.de/cryptocoryne.html#crypwend and mature 'Flamingo' plants look to me rather like something from the wendtii/beckettii kinship than cordata group.
If that company is sure with C. cordata, the adequate name would therefore be C. cordata 'Flamingo'... but regarding labeling of crypts, I remind the "C. affinis" from the same company...


----------

